# ¿ Second Smoke on Deli Bacon ?



## thirdeye (Nov 28, 2020)

Tonight we're having sausages with hot German potato salad which needs 3 slices of bacon + a little grease to add to the dressing.  I don't want to thaw a pack of my homemade double smokey bacon so I might buy 3 strips of bacon from the deli and just cold smoke it, then let it mellow a few hours in the fridge before frying it.  Should 2 hours be fine or would that be overkill?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 28, 2020)

Are the sausages smoked?
I think you could just cook the bacon & forget the cold smoked part.
But of course this is Smoking meat forum, so if you want to get more of a Smokey flavor, go for it!
Al


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 28, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Are the sausages smoked?
> I think you could just cook the bacon & forget the cold smoked part.
> But of course this is Smoking meat forum, so if you want to get more of a Smokey flavor, go for it!
> Al



No, the sausages are fresh brat and a jalapeno cheddar and will be the main meat, I just wanted some smokey flavor in the potato salad since the bacon will be crumbled and some grease is in the sauce which is a Dijon, garlic, peppery kind of dressing with vinegar and parsley.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 28, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> No, the sausages are fresh brat and a jalapeno cheddar and will be the main meat, I just wanted some smokey flavor in the potato salad since the bacon will be crumbled and some grease is in the sauce which is a Dijon, garlic, peppery kind of dressing with vinegar and parsley.



That sounds really good. In that case I would definitely give the bacon a dose of smoke! Would you mind posting that dressing recipe, I would love to try it!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2020)

I've cold smoked store bought bacon before. It comes out fine. I just draped them through the grates and smoked them for a couple hours.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2020)

Here is my thread on it.

Bacon question | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Barbecue Discussion Forum On Earth!


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 28, 2020)

Thanks guys, I figured it would be doable....  so the experiment is underway using my sawdust tray.... , and yes I will locate the recipe and post it.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 28, 2020)

Here is the link to the RECIPE I'm using today.  If you to the 'print' screen there is a +/- option on the number of servings, and it automatically scales the recipe for you.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 28, 2020)

That's the same recipe and site my wife makes hers from. That stuff is delicious. Had some last month when I made some reubans.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 28, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> That's the same recipe and site my wife makes hers from. That stuff is delicious. Had some last month when I made some reubans.


We didn't have any of the little red potatoes, so it's Yukon gold this time around. 

---  Update ---
Well, I went about 3.5 hours in the cold smoke because I wanted some dwell time on the bacon before frying it.  I'm thinking, since there are about 15 slices of thick bacon to a pound it would be pretty easy to lay down a 'second smoke'  on a couple of pounds of deli bacon at a time.   The first mod I built for my drums was a rack for sausage and jerky.  This same set-up will  work like a charm  with bacon especially if I need to use longer times like *

 Steve H
*used in the linked thread.






I use the same hanging rack for ribs, loins , vertical skewers.... about anything.


----------

